# Pac Orse



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a Pac Orse or heard of them? Are they any good or difficult to use? TIA


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've never used a cart to haul game with. The Pac Orse looks like a unit that has engineering in it and a brake system. Looks nicer and lighter than the old carts I remember as a kid. 


I drew up a plan for a cart years ago that would use a motorcycle wheel and would be motorized by a small 3hp engine. I thought it was a great idea, but the plans/drawings is as far as it made it.


----------



## super chicken (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't find a photo of one. If you have a photo please post it


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Here are pictures of one that someone sold.

https://offerup.com/item/detail/211419571/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I've never used a cart to haul game with. The Pac Orse looks like a unit that has engineering in it and a brake system. Looks nicer and lighter than the old carts I remember as a kid.


Brakes are a definite must.



> I drew up a plan for a cart years ago that would use a motorcycle wheel and would be motorized by a small 3hp engine. I thought it was a great idea, but the plans/drawings is as far as it made it.


I've seen guys use a tiller motor with centrifugal clutch on one of these with the motorcycle rear wheel / sprocket. That was in the late 1980s on the skyline drive. Worked ok... the big problem is most trails in the forest have so much deadfall you spend more time lifting them over aspen logs than driving the thing.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

the big problem is most trails in the forest have so much deadfall you spend more time lifting them over aspen logs than driving the thing.


That's why I think I've never used one, and why I didn't build my plan. Hell, I'd have built it and never used it. Then, after kicking it around for years from being in the way, I'd have sold it for less than my cost in building materials.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Way back when we would use one we would make a trip into the hunting area and clear out the dead fall and obstructions a few weeks before the hunt. Then when we took one into the area we had very few obstructions to move. But then we also hunted a area where in the bottom it was 90% sagebrush with a few patches of quakes to go through. 

We had made a cart out of electrical conduit and a motorcycle tire and with it we could bring out a whole elk. 

I always wanted to take a old 3 wheeler apart and make one using the engine and rear end but never did get around to it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Well they make a thing that easily loads and carries an animal... and it goes right over logs in the trail... what the heck was it called... oh yea, a "Horse".


:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Well they make a thing that easily loads and carries an animal... and it goes right over logs in the trail... what the heck was it called... oh yea, a "Horse".
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Until you get one to go rodeo on you as you are loading the meat.

Then you have meat all over the place and a horse that you need to go find

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I watched my dad win some good money once on a bet from a guy who had ridden down on his horse in a hell hole where my uncle had just shot a buck. The guy that said it couldnt be loaded with a deer. My dad got the guy to loan the horse then said "listen up we got one shot at this" then threw his coat over the horses head, rubbed some deer blood across the horses nose while we (uncles / cousins) threw the big 4pt over the saddle and roped it down. He yanked that coat off and they immediately headed down the trail before the horse could figure otu what was happening. It was pretty remarkable, I was 16 or 17 at the time. The guy who owned the horse was pretty shocked. Horse went the 2 miles or so back to the trailhead with not much of a misstep. 

Really nice 4pt, my uncle had buck fever and hit it right between the eyes at about 40 yards with a 308. LOL

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

But that was back in the day when we had people that knew how to handle horses.

Now while those folks are still out there most have no idea of how to get a horse to do what they want when they want them to 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

